

Show HN: Lekh Diagram – sketch recognition app for iPhone - rajeevk
http://blog.avabodh.com/2013/03/lekh-diagram-now-available-for-iphone.html

======
nevster
Great work!

If I may, here's some feedback...

But before that, let me explain why I'm interested in this kind of app. I like
graphing stuff out - eg when reading some books recently I've drawn a
visualisation of where the characters have gone in the story and what has
happened. I've found there's no easy way to do this with most drawing/note
taking apps on the iPad because you're restricted by the imprecision of your
fingers when drawing. I've resorted to pad and pencil.

Therefore, the most important aspects for me are: \- zoomable \- ability to
draw anywhere \- ability to add a text note anywhere \- neatening up (ie shape
recognition) is a nice to have

So, feedback for your app:

\- Zooming position - I expect the zooming to be centered on the midpoint
between my touches rather than the top left of the screen/canvas.

\- Zooming levels - I really want an infinite canvas...

\- Line width - can there be a mode/setting where the line is the same width
no matter the zoom level?

\- Moving the canvas around - there needs to be some work on the gesture for
doing this - after zooming in or out I found myself trying to use one finger
to move the canvas and it of course drew a line. I know this is a really
difficult problem! (I'm working on an iPad app myself with these kinds of UI
problems). Perhaps, after zooming, switch modes to a move canvas mode and the
user has to tap on the pencil icon to go back to drawing mode.

Anyway, keep up the good work and let me know if you want me to beta test.

~~~
rajeevk
Thanks for the feedback. We will keep these in mind for further enhancement

